# Red Bell Pepper Rub recipe & qview



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been playing around with this new rub and can't seem to find any meats that it isn't great with. I did pork spares last days off and we loved 'em! Smoked up 4lbs of Tilapia with a slight variation and they were really good as well.

So, this weekend I'll be trying it out on anything I can get my hands on. I have Pork Chops and boneless/skinless Chicken Thighs in the Smoke Vault as I type. For tonight's dinner, my wife wants bone-in Beef Rib Steaks, and they'll get the same treatment. I'll add links to any smokes I've done with this rub as soon as I can get them up.


This rub is so simple, yet the flavors are a mildly-spicy and sweet combination. I've used mesquite with it and cherry so far...great flavors either way. This just might be the all-around blend I've been looking for...if I could only have one dry rub, this is probably the one. I intend to find out much more before the end of this week-end.


*Red Bell Pepper Rub*



½ T Black Peppercorn, rough ground

4 T dried Red Bell Pepper, rough ground

2 T Kosher Salt

1 T dried chopped Onion, rough ground

1 T dried minced Garlic


Pre-grind ingredients of a double batch (from top left in CCW orientation): dried 3/8" red bell pepper; kosher salt; minced garlic; dried/chopped onion; black peppercorn:


After a rough grind of the red bell pepper, onion and peppercorn:


Tossed together and ready for some meat:



Links to smokes done with this rub will be added here, so keep checking:


Tilapia: http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=91806


Pork Spares: http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=92283


Boneless/skinless Chicken Thighs:http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=92567


Pork Chops:http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=92568


Beef Rib steak:http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=92599


BB's, St Louis & Butt:http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=92886


A variation to my Sweet Garlic & Pepper Chicken Sausage using a modified version of the above: http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=93239


T-Bones over a hot mesquite smoke with charcoal sear: http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=93293

Chuckie in the Vault: http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=93527

Bacon Wrapped Pork Loin: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94631/bacon-wrapped-loins-in-the-vault-q-view

Eric


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, have to give it a try.


----------

